# Is this Ur too expensive, is there something wrong with it, or will it just not sell???



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

Every time I check for Urs on ebay, this is the only one that comes up. Always this one. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem 
Anyone know the story behind it? It's out of my price range, but just curious.


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Is this Ur too expensive, is there something wrong with i ... (Entwerfer des Audis)*

Thats alot I think for a ur with that much rust I would ask for some under shots of the car.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Is this Ur too expensive, is there something wrong with i ... (URQ)*

There was a bit of discussion on this "boomerang" urq on another forum.
It's been so long since it was first listed, I can't remember what the deal was with the car.
It's been on ebay more times than Lindsay Lohan has been photographed in public whe she used to forget her undies.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Is this Ur too expensive, is there something wrong with i ... (Sepp)*

That's just it. I can't figure out if it's even a real seller or a scam.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Is this Ur too expensive, is there something wrong with i ... (Entwerfer des Audis)*

I remember seeing that car about a billion times. If that's a $15K Ur-Q in terms of cleanliness, mine is about a $30K Ur-Q







Sure, the paint on mine is faded from Cali, but the fule lines and all the aluminum underhood look BRAND new. Also, the blue one from Montreal has been on a few times. Only thing, the one from Montreal is WORTH the loot and AMAZINGLY clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Quattro Krant at 8:53 AM 12-3-2007_


----------

